# Massoth DiMAX PC Module USB - Wireless connection



## xmas111 (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi,

Just wondering if anyone has found a way to make a wireless connection from the Massoth "DiMAX PC Module USB" to their computer. I've done several searches with no luck. I've tried a few things with no success.
Any time I can eliminate a cable I'm happy.

I finally found a way to do it with the NCE "PH10-R Power Pro-10R Wireless" but no luck with the Massoth.

Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks,
John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There are "wireless to usb" adapters, search for that on Amazon.


----------



## xmas111 (Feb 6, 2021)

Greg,

Thanks for the suggestion but I don't think they will work (as far as I can tell). 
The Massoth "DiMAX PC Module USB" software needs a *com port* to connect to. Same as JMRI software does.
I don't think "Wireless to USB adapters" show up as a com port as far as I can tell.

If you know of any Wireless to USB adapter I can use that will show as a com port please let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I did some more research, and extending it wirelessly is hard to find, and expensive. There used to be more products.... a dongle you plugged into your computer, and another "female" unit that you plugged your "device to be extended" into.

Unfortunately, many out of production, most people convert to wifi or have a software driver to virtualize the com port... i.e. a piece of software that looks like a com port to your program, and then connects to the real device over wifi, Ethernet, HDMI, a dedicated cat5, etc.

There is stuff out there, but you have to look and spend some time.

Greg


----------



## xmas111 (Feb 6, 2021)

Greg,

Thanks for taking the time to do the research. 

I'll keep looking and searching around and let everyone know what I find.

Thanks again for your time.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll ask my IT Director for any ideas, and I will keep an eye out.

Greg


----------

